# Making bench for hand plane



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

HEllo my name is Azur Jahić. I am form Bosnia and Herzegovina iam intersted in woodworking and blacksmithing. I buy a hand plane but i find a trouble to work with it i cant clamp it . And shave all lumber. HOw to make bench wich can hold a lumber and then you can shave all of wood. I one more problem. my plane catch a lot of shave of wood .And i need to disasembled it all time . Take a part and again put blade and all of time can i fix this problem. A lot's of tinny leftovers stick in plane blade.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

welcome.

in google, look up "planing stop". that should give you some ideas.

also look up "bench hook" for more ideas.

a hand plane works better if the blade is VERY sharp, and you plane with the grain. see the "grain considerations" section here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plane_(tool)


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

You are clogging the plane with shavings because either the frog needs moved back to open the mouth or the chip breaker is too close to the edge of the blade iron for the courseness of the cut you're attempting. You may be able to take thinner cuts instead of making these adjustments, but it'll take longer if you're trying to plane down a lot of wood.

I'm building a bench out of this book to make my hand planing go easier, as I can relate to you in the difficulty of using a plane without a proper bench.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

One other thing to do to fine tune your plane is to make sure the chip breaker is making good contact with the blade. Sometimes the chip breaker is uneven and does not make perfect contact with the blade which allows shavings to wedge between the two of them. 

Flatten the front of the chip breaker just as you would flatten the back of the blade so it makes perfect contact when screwed to the blade.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Thanks you for answer i will see what i can do to make it works better.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

It may also be that you are trying to make too heavy a cut with your plane. Your shavings should be as thin as paper, to avoid jamming the throat with shavings.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

CAn that be because i use a rotten wood and som pices i cant explain just stick and it can be sometimes hard to get that things out. I can do thiner shavings like Gilgaron said , only in good shaped wood.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

If the wood is rotten, then by definition, the wood's structure is compromised, and what normally holds it together (the internal structure of the wood) has gone bad.

In that case, even the sharpest plane iron could cause chunks of the wood to tear off when you plane it, because the wood is not held together properly on the inside.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

rotten OR if i use a green wood it stick at edges of plane. I use a wood plane. SO only good wood shape can be shaven with hand plane . WHAT is about planer they are machine can they shave every kind wood. I Was thinking about planer can they shave all kind of wood rotten green hardwood softwood.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

A machine planer will not be any better for rotten or green wood.

Green wood is hard to plane: it is very wet, and tends to tear rather than cut. Planing it takes practice.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If your wood is that funky maybe a drawknife is more appropriate?


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I cant find drawknife i think they dont make that tool in this pleace anymore that tool goes to history.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2006/09/15/ws/

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/Tips_Archives/SST123_Bench_Hook.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wax and polish the bottom*

Smooth and flatten the bottom first using wet/dry sandpaper no. 220 and then 400. Then wax the bottom to reduce friction. 
Other causes of sticking are ...bad wood that wants to tear, grain girection is opposite, too deep a cut, and blade is not "razor" sharp.
Sharpening is also done on wet/dry paper attached to a glass plate with tape on either side or just a film of water mixed with flour underneath. Use hot water to remove it. 
You'll need a jig to hold the blade at a constant angle usually from 25 to 30 degrees.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Azur Jahić;514324 said:


> I cant find drawknife i think they dont make that tool in this pleace anymore that tool goes to history.


If any European countries are still building homes from logs, some company may still be making draw knives.

In the US, available from several companies. Examples.

http://www.loghomestore.com/c149-drawknives-and-drawshaves.php?gclid=CLz1wJLVp7kCFYWe4AodMwkAhg

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/10drawknife.aspx

We are lucky that many local second hand markets we call "flea markets" (which may not translate well for you) may also have such tools. I recently purchased an old drawknife for $15.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I might can make wood jig . Wedge shaped i think its posible to cut it neat.Like triangle shape , att 20-35 degrees. In BOsnia and HErzegovina we have somekind flea market where they sell used tool but to be honest it only have available hand planes; Jack plane (jock plane) that are really big and massive ,moulding plane, rasps,I dont know why they dont sell a drawkinfes. Might drawknifes was made by local blacksmiths. My mistake was i bought brand new plane from shop And i think wood was birch.ANd block of plane get a litle crack so i had to use a nail to prevent a cracking all of the way. I think the plane block was greenwood and durnig drying i think that is reason why it's split but it's a litle bit.


----------

